# Hindi: शीर्ष न्यायअलय



## Thomas Keyes

शीर्ष  न्यायालय
उच्चतम  न्यायालय
सर्वोच्छ  न्यायालय
I see these three phrases frequently, as well as _high court_ and _supreme court,_ spelled in Hindi letters.

Do they all mean the same thing? Or are there different courts involved? In Hindi, every article is about the same old thing, but the words are always different.


----------



## tamah

Hi Thomas
My Hindi database has those entries: 
high court = उच्च न्यायालय
supreme court = उच्चतम न्यायालय / सर्वोच्च न्यायालय 

But I don't know what is शीर्ष न्यायालय. Somebody help us regarding this so that I can add it in my Hindi database as well.


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Very good, Tamah. Thank you. In the US. there are Superior Courts and a Supreme Court, but I think _High Court _means _Supreme Court_.  I'm not absolutely positive.  Of course, India probably follows British usage anyway.


----------



## tamah

Yes Thomas you are right. It could be the British impact on judicial system in India. In Israel we have a Supreme Court which acts as High Court. When I started to learn Hindi I also used to think Indian Supreme Court and High Court are same but no they are different.


----------



## Thomas Keyes

OK. Tamah, todah rabbah.


----------



## tamah

ein bead ma Thomas


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Dear Tamah,
You're right about the Supreme Court and High Courts:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judiciary_of_India 
Thomas


----------



## drkpp

Thomas Keyes said:


> शीर्ष  न्यायालय
> उच्चतम  न्यायालय
> सर्वोच्छ  न्यायालय
> I see these three phrases frequently, as well as _high court_ and _supreme court,_ spelled in Hindi letters.
> 
> Do they all mean the same thing? Or are there different courts involved? In Hindi, every article is about the same old thing, but the words are always different.


In India, every state has a high court where the cases from that state are submitted for appeal which are decided in lower courts i.e. district courts. Supreme court is the highest deciding court in India where the cases from state high courts are referred for an appeal. 
High court is called उच्च न्यायालय & Supreme court is called सर्वोच्च न्यायालय
[Note the correct use of the word न्यायालय].
शीर्ष न्यायालय refers to head court or apex court or higher court.


----------



## Birdcall

uchch means high, and sarvochch is the Sanskritik conjunction of sarv/sarva (sab in Hindi) and uchch/uchcha, with the a at the end of sarva and the u at the beginning of uchch combining to make sarvochch/sarvochcha. This same conjunction is seen in suurya + uday = suuryoday (sunrise).


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Okay, thanks for the info.


----------



## omlick

Birdcall said:


> uchch means high, and sarvochch is the Sanskritik conjunction of sarv/sarva (sab in Hindi) and uchch/uchcha, with the a at the end of sarva and the u at the beginning of uchch combining to make sarvochch/sarvochcha. This same conjunction is seen in suurya + uday = suuryoday (sunrise).


 
ah, a good lesson in Sandhi!


----------



## drkpp

omlick said:


> ah, a good lesson in Sandhi!


It is called गुणसंधि [gu-Na-san-dhi]
When अ & आ [a & aa] are followed by इ,ई or उ,ऊ [i, ee or u, oo], 
they are replaced by ए or ओ [e or o]. 
The vowels ए & ओ are called गुण [gu-Na] in Sanskrit, 
hence the name गुणसंधि [gu-Na-san-dhi].


----------



## tamah

Thank you drkpp 
I have a small question - Is there anything like 'tribunal' in Indian legal system? If there is what is it called in Hindi?


----------



## drkpp

tamah said:


> Thank you drkpp
> I have a small question - Is there anything like 'tribunal' in Indian legal system? If there is what is it called in Hindi?


न्यायाधिकरण 
This is basically a Sanskrit word & used in Hindi as are many other words.


----------



## tamah

drkpp said:


> न्यायाधिकरण
> This is basically a Sanskrit word & used in Hindi as are many other words.


Great!  thank you.


----------



## Birdcall

Is the word nyaaydhiish still used in speech to mean judge, or only in writing? I have only heard jaj (judge) in real life.


----------



## drkpp

Birdcall said:


> Is the word nyaaydhiish still used in speech to mean judge, or only in writing? I have only heard jaj (judge) in real life.


Yes. It is न्यायाधीश [nyaa-yaa-dhee-sha] or न्यायामूर्ति [nyaa-ya-moorti] 
are the two words used interchangeably to mean the same.

Source:http://freetranslationblog.blogspot.com


----------

